# MINI Cooper MSDs on a lease?



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Since it's a BMW product and financing is through BMW Financial does anyone know for sure whether a MINI can be leased using multiple security deposits? A 7 year old thread says "yes" but three dealerships I contacted never heard of them, let alone tell me how many I can use. My wife wants a new MINI convertible and there are some good deals going but I'm not doing a lease unless we can do the refundable MSD thing.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

How you doing Gluhwein? Got your answer for you - checked with two different dealerships and BMW Financial - lease terms are the same as big brother BMW. You can do up to 7 MSDs on a MINI Cooper lease. Now getting my motoring adviser to realize that will be the problem.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Gluhwein said:


> How you doing Gluhwein? Got your answer for you - checked with two different dealerships and BMW Financial - lease terms are the same as big brother BMW. You can do up to 7 MSDs on a MINI Cooper lease. Now getting my motoring adviser to realize that will be the problem.


SO what are the lease rates on these little guys?


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not all that sure what the money factor and residual rates were, but I took in a copy of MINI's ad claiming that they would lease an S convertible with auto transmission for $319 per month. Of course they told me that the model I wanted which had heated seats and nothing else different than the advertised model was much more expensive. I did want to go with 12,000 miles per year though. I told them that by putting down 7 MSDs AND the first month's payment and title, tags and destination fees I would be putting up more money upfront than the ad showed. The wanted my money plus $430 per month! Big difference. The negotiations went back and forth and halfway through I reminded the wife that I was paying less than what they were quoting per month for a fully loaded BMW X1 lease. The prospect of doing another European Delivery had us packing up our papers, grabbing the trade-in keys and walking. Suddenly the manager came out. "What do I need to do to lease you this car." "Drop the monthly payments $100" we replied. After more fidgeting and scribbling he eventually gave us a monthly payment of $350/month with less money at inception (The cost per MSD dropped $100 per MSD). I said that was fair. My demanding wife wanted it all written down plainly before we signed anything. He did, but only gave us 10,000 miles per year. "No deal" we said. She reminded him that during his scribbling we said we wanted 36,000 miles on the lease. He apologized but wanted to increase the monthly payment. We held firm. We were now in our third hour of negotiations. I constantly pulled out printouts I had made regarding MINI lease rates and even an online quote through USAA for a cheaper deal at a distant competitor. Thank God this dealership was having an event with free food and drink plus lots of MINI swag. In the end we got our $349.95 per month payments, a free water bottle, journal, screen cleaners, about 4 chicken wraps, a few sodas and free floormats. We now have the car, traded in the old one but still have no plates nor does the new car show up on my MINI Owner's Lounge page.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Gluhwein said:


> I'm not all that sure what the money factor and residual rates were, but I took in a copy of MINI's ad claiming that they would lease an S convertible with auto transmission for $319 per month. Of course they told me that the model I wanted which had heated seats and nothing else different than the advertised model was much more expensive. I did want to go with 12,000 miles per year though. I told them that by putting down 7 MSDs AND the first month's payment and title, tags and destination fees I would be putting up more money upfront than the ad showed. The wanted my money plus $430 per month! Big difference. The negotiations went back and forth and halfway through I reminded the wife that I was paying less than what they were quoting per month for a fully loaded BMW X1 lease. The prospect of doing another European Delivery had us packing up our papers, grabbing the trade-in keys and walking. Suddenly the manager came out. "What do I need to do to lease you this car." "Drop the monthly payments $100" we replied. After more fidgeting and scribbling he eventually gave us a monthly payment of $350/month with less money at inception (The cost per MSD dropped $100 per MSD). I said that was fair. My demanding wife wanted it all written down plainly before we signed anything. He did, but only gave us 10,000 miles per year. "No deal" we said. She reminded him that during his scribbling we said we wanted 36,000 miles on the lease. He apologized but wanted to increase the monthly payment. We held firm. We were now in our third hour of negotiations. I constantly pulled out printouts I had made regarding MINI lease rates and even an online quote through USAA for a cheaper deal at a distant competitor. Thank God this dealership was having an event with free food and drink plus lots of MINI swag. In the end we got our $349.95 per month payments, a free water bottle, journal, screen cleaners, about 4 chicken wraps, a few sodas and free floormats. We now have the car, traded in the old one but still have no plates nor does the new car show up on my MINI Owner's Lounge page.


That was 2.5 hrs too long for me, but glad you are enjoying it..

If you do a ED where is the car picked up at?


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Eagle11 said:


> That was 2.5 hrs too long for me, but glad you are enjoying it..
> 
> If you do a ED where is the car picked up at?


I've not heard of any OSD option for MINIs.... I just got the "joy" of tracking our new R59 MINI Roadster S on its journey from Oxford->Baltimore...not nearly as much fun as the OSD at the Welt for our '14 F31!


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

miata13 said:


> I've not heard of any OSD option for MINIs.... I just got the "joy" of tracking our new R59 MINI Roadster S on its journey from Oxford->Baltimore...not nearly as much fun as the OSD at the Welt for our '14 F31!


Thanks for the info


----------

